# Shore walleye/saugeye.../wills creek



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

Has anyone had luck fishing for walleye/sauger/saugeye from the shore in the Southeast? I guess my question has two parts. Does anyone know if the spillway at Wills Creek Dam is fishable? Also, any lakes in the southeast that would be effective for walleye from the shore? I am in between Cambridge and Zanesville. Thanks yall.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

wills creek is still up a bit.....seneca spillway is fish able,i was out there fishing yesterday with no luck...i have got a few nice crappies out of salt fork but aint been there much to really say much


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

They started dumping Seneca again yesterday and the spillway at Salt Fork is just about out of the banks. With both of them running Wills Creek dam would be rolling bank full also. I was headed for Seneca yesterday but when I saw how high the creek was I knew the spillway was back up so I just went to the city res.for a while and fished at the pipe. No bites!!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

On the cental ohio forum there are reports from Buckeye Lake- the north side- they've been hitting them from shore at dark and after- suspending crankbaits seem to be the ticket... if you make it out there, post a report!


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

I went to the Seneca spillway on Sunday and didn't get squat. One guy got a real nice about 4-lber. I figured they were Saugeye in there, but I was wrong, it was a walleye. Anyone else having any luck there? What seems to be working? He said something like a laser eye or something? No clue.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

yea it was a lazer eye he was talking about....a few weeks ago they was slaying s-eyes there on them....those lazer eyes are like 4 dollers apeice and there are alot of snags in there for a heavy lure i lost 3 there in 1 day and said forget that...but as some one else said i think just cause of the shape of the lazer eye and the hook size they where really snagging them with it,but i could be wrong!!!!


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

(Yea, he said it was a mouth catch, but I kinda doubt it!)


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i was there a few days ago and was using a lazer eye but didnt get a thing but i did snag a dead walleye that was about 11 inches....and some fellas from w.v was there and said they seen a few dead walleyes by the marina


----------

